# LCD for Pain Management



## abs1821 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have searched and searched CMS for this and can not seem to find the one that pertains to Pain Management for some reason.  

I'm located in Texas and our jurisdiction is JH.


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coverage/DeterminationProcess/LCDs.html

Thru the above link you can search LCDs. I believe below I selected the contractor that is relevant. Here are the policies I found if this is the correct carrier.



http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverag...ype=Active&bc=AggAAAAAAAAAAA==&#ResultsAnchor

Your Selection Criteria Were: Contractor: Novitas Solutions, Inc. (04412, MAC - Part B)
Document Type(s): Active LCDs


L32753 Spinal Cord Stimulation (Dorsal Column Stimulation)  08/13/2012 11/19/2012 N/A 03/24/2013 Active 

L32740 Implantable Infusion Pump 08/13/2012 08/01/2013 N/A 08/02/2013 Active 


L32702 Pain Management 08/13/2012 01/01/2013 N/A 03/16/2013 Active 

L33604 Pain Management of Peripheral Nerves by Injection 12/05/2013 N/A N/A 10/11/2013 Active Pain Management of Peripheral Nerves by Injection  

L32666 Qualitative Drug Screening 08/13/2012 11/19/2012 N/A 11/05/2012 Active 

L33648 Trigger Point Injections 12/05/2013 N/A N/A 10/11/2013 Active Trigger Point Injections  

L32685 Vertebroplasty, Vertebral Augmentation (Kyphoplasty) Percutaneous 08/13/2012 12/05/2013 N/A 11/26/2013 Active


----------

